# Snowfall in Brooklyn - Video



## jasonkt (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi!  I just posted my first video online, I'd love to have you check it out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya-4tO09jqI]YouTube - Snow in Brooklyn, New York - walking the streets at dusk[/ame]


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice, I really like the crazyness of it.  What kind of camera did you use?


----------

